# Die ersten Bits einer Class-Datei?



## Guest (25. Jun 2005)

Hallo!
Hab folgende Klausuraufgabe gefunden. Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Lösung ist und wie man darauf kommt? Wie kann ich mir denn die Bits auf dem PC ansehen bzw. wie komme ich ohne PC auf die Lösung?



Wir betrachten eine durch den java-Compiler übersetzte class-Datei der Klasse

```
public class Hello {
   public static void main (String args []) {;
         System.out.println (“Klausurende: 17 Uhr”);
}
}
```
Wie lauten die ersten 16 Bit der class-Datei?[/code]


----------



## Sky (25. Jun 2005)

@Mod: Bitte mal nach Aufgaben und Gesuche verschieben.


----------



## byte (25. Jun 2005)

class dateien beginnen immer mit der magic number, die die datei als class-datei identifiziert. dieser identifier lautet hexadezimal CAFEBABE, also 32 bit.

demnach sind die ersten 16 bit der class datei völlig unabhängig vom code. merk dir einfach CAFEBABE und wenn die frage in der klausur wirklich drankommt, dann kannst du ja kurz binär umrechnen.


----------



## Guest (25. Jun 2005)

@byto:
danke für deine hilfe! ich dachte schon, da muss man riesig überlegen!

@sky80:
sorry, wußte nicht so recht wo ichs hin schreiben soll!


----------

